# I would love to konw what this song is....



## Classicconfused (Sep 17, 2010)

At the begining of this video behind the talking there is a beautiful song playing, does anybody know what it is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

No, but thanks for introducing me to Armando Iannucci.

Beauty!!

(And post these in the right place, too. There's a special subforum for identifying pieces.)


----------



## DEUXGARCONS (Sep 18, 2010)

*I would like to konw what this background music is....*

I would like to konw what this background music is....






thank you in advance!


----------

